# Ozzys first real groom



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm thinking he looks a little dome-ish. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw cute!! He's a wee fluffy!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just love the tiers of silver in his coat.....and yes a little dome ish. But very, very, handsome and grown up.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ha! I like dome-ish made me laugh! He looks cute and wow he looks so long I think it will look better after a few days when it settles a bit. Molly has had dome head a few times but then it blends in once slept and rolled around on it  I think he looks cute love his eye brows


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good Mr Ozzy, so grown up and your markings are just so cute. Lovely photos Donna xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My first thought was he looks like planet of the apes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna you are funny


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My first thought was he looks like planet of the apes!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha that made me laugh, he does look so grown up, he looks so different.
Do you keep looking at him?? X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I was thinking he was quite Roddy McDowell!  A few rolls around in something horrible and he'll be back to Ozzy again xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha that made me laugh, he does look so grown up, he looks so different.
> Do you keep looking at him?? X


I love the owl look. It had just really grown in nice which was why I said don't cut his face just trim. I'm really unhappy with the way they did his face but it will grow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

He does look different, but still extremely cute, what a sweetie. I have booked Savannah in for her first trim for end of May I am already worrying about it  and yet I really love all the post groom photos on here.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> He does look different, but still extremely cute, what a sweetie. I have booked Savannah in for her first trim for end of May I am already worrying about it  and yet I really love all the post groom photos on here.


I'm just going to do my own grooms from now in because I'm almost never happy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He's so adorable!!!! I love him.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna!!! I have laughed and laughed at your comments! Now I can't get the comparison out of my head!! He does look Planet of the Apeish . . . but he is so stinking cute anyway it doesn't matter. The best coloring!! Sami looked like that once as he has wiry hair and I didn't like it much, but he did roll around and FIXED that real quick! That little boy has come such a long way I can't believe it! Shows you how strong willed these poos are and what a lot of love can do to help them thrive!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Oh Donna!!! I have laughed and laughed at your comments! Now I can't get the comparison out of my head!! He does look Planet of the Apeish . . . but he is so stinking cute anyway it doesn't matter. The best coloring!! Sami looked like that once as he has wiry hair and I didn't like it much, but he did roll around and FIXED that real quick! That little boy has come such a long way I can't believe it! Shows you how strong willed these poos are and what a lot of love can do to help them thrive!!


It's the uni brow. Honestly who says I know let's give him a uni brow that always looks good. It keeps going to a point in the middle. He looks evil. Of Course my son loves it. 
On a more positive note he did really well at the groomer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It's the uni brow. Honestly who says I know let's give him a uni brow that always looks good. It keeps going to a point in the middle. He looks evil. Of Course my son loves it.
> On a more positive note he did really well at the groomer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



OMG Donna. I almost peed my pants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it just me or has he got a little Darth Vader thing going on too? I think he looks very grown up and handsome.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Donna you are too funny Thanks for the laugh he doesn't look that serious...he is way cuter than that ape


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Is it just me or has he got a little Darth Vader thing going on too? I think he looks very grown up and handsome.



HAHAHAHAHAHA!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Is it just me or has he got a little Darth Vader thing going on too? I think he looks very grown up and handsome.


I was thinking storm trooper but this is better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw he looks lovely and cute 

I think you're way too fussy 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aw he looks lovely and cute
> 
> I think you're way too fussy
> 
> xxx


No doubt there!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rofl girls, you do make me laugh. Love that Ape picture......nearly spat my tea all over my tray! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It's the uni brow. Honestly who says I know let's give him a uni brow that always looks good. It keeps going to a point in the middle. He looks evil. Of Course my son loves it.
> On a more positive note he did really well at the groomer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Lexi&Beemer said:


> OMG Donna. I almost peed my pants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fairlie said:


> Is it just me or has he got a little Darth Vader thing going on too? I think he looks very grown up and handsome.





dmgalley said:


> I was thinking storm trooper but this is better.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The above posts made me laugh more than I have done in a long time, I have to tell you. Stupidly, I opened the web page on my phone in the office and actually had to leave the room - didn't want to have to explain myself to my staff!!!

For the record - I love Ozzy..poor guy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope little ozzy isn't aware of all these comparisons ... He will be getting a complex about his gorgeous looks.
An ape
Dearth vader
Storm trooper......
Any more?? X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> It's the uni brow. Honestly who says I know let's give him a uni brow that always looks good. It keeps going to a point in the middle. He looks evil. Of Course my son loves it.
> On a more positive note he did really well at the groomer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love this so couldn't resist doing this He is way cuter than this but when you said uni brow this came to mind


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I love this so couldn't resist doing this He is way cuter than this but when you said uni brow this came to mind


Awesome!! 
I purposely didn't teach him how to read for just such an occasion. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Awesome!!
> I purposely didn't teach him how to read for just such an occasion.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Poor little baby give him extra hugs when you get home!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor little ozzy - although the lookey likey pics are very funny.... 
On par with Molly crack head!  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

His coat looks lovely, really soft and his markings are fabulous. Don't worry the harsh brow will grow and you can soften it with thinning scissors, it's very similar to the first cut Fergus had, but his nose was fleeced too x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> His coat looks lovely, really soft and his markings are fabulous. Don't worry the harsh brow will grow and you can soften it with thinning scissors, it's very similar to the first cut Fergus had, but his nose was fleeced too x


Photos please Karen!!
I notice fergus is almost one according to my fabulous Cockapoo calendar thanks to Donna! X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I am seriously glad I'm at home alone as I have busted out laughing at almost every comment!!! Donna . . . you're killing me girl!! You and I are very similar with OCD in some areas!! (Housecleaning not being one of them for me lol) I would have my little scissors out clipping the center portion of the "Unibrow" to create a separation between brows. But thats just me!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tracey, I haven't got any more recent photos than the ones I posted a while ago, I really am rubbish at taking shots, yes he'll be one at the end of May, gosh time flies x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I am seriously glad I'm at home alone as I have busted out laughing at almost every comment!!! Donna . . . you're killing me girl!! You and I are very similar with OCD in some areas!! (Housecleaning not being one of them for me lol) I would have my little scissors out clipping the center portion of the "Unibrow" to create a separation between brows. But thats just me!


I'm scared to make it worse and the boys love the fierce look. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> the boys love the fierce look.


I do too - to me, it's annoyed rather than fierce though.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love this thread - thank you everyone, you really made me laugh 

A race in the wind and a roll in the mud will soon sort the DarthApe look out and Ozzy will be back to GorgOz


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Love this thread - thank you everyone, you really made me laugh
> 
> A race in the wind and a roll in the mud will soon sort the DarthApe look out and Ozzy will be back to GorgOz


Well it is going to make for a good blog any way. 
He is so sweet and fun and amazing he pulls it off! 
And he thanks you all for your love. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

